# Would anyone like a hit of this?



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

I smoked this bowl about a minute after I took the pic.

Nice.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Including whatever that daconian flesh feeder looking thing in the bottom left was.

I smoked it.

What the hell WAS that?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn Pygmy. I knew it.


Little wiseass found his way home.

Planted a crop of Kickyobuttmama.

That little sucka.

Wait till I get my hands on him.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Damn Pygmy. I knew it.
> 
> 
> Little wiseass found his way home.
> ...


 
See! See?

Look, I caught em on flim. News at 11


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, see? That's a Kola in the background. See it? You gotta remember! He's a freakin Pygmy!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Dude's plantin a crop o' Kickyobuttmama, right a circle around my damn Kolas! He thinks I don't see em. Uh Huh.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, well, now you know what a hit of this stuff does to you. Holy Crap!


All that from a little ole' bowl like that.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Tossed my butt right up there in the clouds where I was aim'n.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn, is that yodell'n I hear?


Holy Hiedy!

Hot damn

Git down

Fine, now Bluegrass.

It's one on my random search music things

Yodell'n?

Hey, hey.... Hiedy! (Yeah, sure, I don't spell anything else right either.)

Why are you reading this? 

As long as the bluegrass is playin, I can't help myself.

You guy's need to lite'n up some.

It's all work and no play.

Make it all PLAY

and as little work as necessary.

Ok, I've had a bunch of fun in THIS thread.

Buncha snoozers

ha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, ok.

I'm going to take another hit of it.

I'll be right back...

Ha


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2006)

Stoney you talkin to yerself again???? That bud must be kickin your ass. Have a great night dude.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

hahaha! I want some of what you're smoking Stoney!!! Damn..are you seeing things running past your window? I hate it when that owl is out there too! Enjoy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

*Whats up SB. I see we were smoking the goods lastnight. Hope you had a great time. Great pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 17, 2006)

good one Stoney Stoner    any left


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats so dam funny Mutt makes it sound like you talk to your self often. 
If you do, you must be somking some really really nice weed or some good crack LOL...


----------



## skunk (May 26, 2006)

i hear the chickens comin around the corner.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

To answer your question Stoney....Hell yes I want a hit of that!


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

"Whoooooa!"


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

What The Stoney You Aight Pass The **** Over Here


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Stoney... I did a search to look for certain strains and came across this.  I had to post and bring it back to the front of the forums for people to read.  Not everyday you are unable to make perfect sense on a subject you know better than the back of your hand.  Cheers:bong1: ......Hope you enjoy and can remember this night :rofl: :rofl: ....


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 8, 2007)

hahaha i love this place


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2007)

Hahahahahaha, I was having a great time that night!

It was good to look back on it!

I love this place too!


----------



## nbcbeats (Mar 13, 2007)

wow..........just wow. lol


----------

